# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.3 >  Ищу лечение для сервера 8.3.18.1208 x64

## michaelbag

Приветствую всех! Есть в природе лекарства для последней (на текущий момент) ТП 8.3.18.1208?
Интересует в принципе и x32, и x64.

Для x32 в инете нашёл dll. После замены - работает (и сервер и клиент). Если интересно - пишите в личку.

----------


## Josephkrsk

С новым годом поделись пожалуйста)

----------


## ikalichkin

> С новым годом поделись пожалуйста)


И зачем Вам именно его просить? Элементарно, заглядываем в тему: *ПЛАТФОРМА 1С:8.x - ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ на платформу!*, скачиваем репаки, ставим, вуаля!

----------

Infinita (08.02.2021), Svetlana_K (22.01.2021)

----------


## dibo1

не работает оттуда репак .. так же выдает ошибку целостности системы

----------


## ikalichkin

> не работает оттуда репак .. так же выдает ошибку целостности системы


А здесь: *8.3.16.1814, 8.3.17.1851, 8.3.18.1208*, *зеркало*

----------

Bprog1C (12.01.2021), Svetlana_K (22.01.2021), Елена УСН (28.01.2021)

----------


## VitoScaletti

Форумчане, здравствуйте! Если есть возможность, поделитесь, пожалуйста лекарством для 8.3.17.1851. 
Из имеющихся ресурсов не удалось получить((

----------


## gary1979

https://www.upload.ee/files/12734088..._100U.zip.html

Комплекты пропатченных dll (включая КОРП-функционал) для платформы 8.3.17.1851 (x64)

----------

Quasi54RUS (09.02.2021)

----------


## maaxxx

с 1.02.2021г у меня на всех серверах  8.3.17.1851, 8.3.18.1208, каждые 10 минут слали выдавать сообщение "Аварийное завершение" и 1с закрывается.
на одном сервере решил проблему установив Платформу оригинальную и USB ключи воткнул. А с остальными беда! Кто нибудь эту проблему победил?

----------


## maaxxx

с 1.02.2021г у меня на всех серверах  8.3.17.1851, 8.3.18.1208, каждые 10 минут слали выдавать сообщение "Аварийное завершение" и 1с закрывается.
на одном сервере решил проблему установив Платформу оригинальную и USB ключи воткнул. А с остальными беда! Кто нибудь эту проблему победил?

----------


## divine_orgazm

Аналогичная проблема. На 8.3.18.1208 - Аварийное завершение, а на версиях выше "Нарушение целостности базы". Подменами DLL не вылечилось.

Нашел для себя временное решение - публикация базы на веб-сервере.

----------


## vampo

Тоже постоянные отвалы. Временно откатился на патченную 8.3.17.1851x64

----------


## slrus-sima

народ а проблему кто нить решил ? с 8.3.18.1208

----------


## swhost

> народ а проблему кто нить решил ? с 8.3.18.1208


У меня нет проблем ни с *.1208, ни с *.1289
Пишите в ЛС, попробую помочь.

----------

cvbn-c@ya.ru (11.07.2021)

----------

